# Lauchpad et changement d'icônes



## Candyce (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour ! 

Mon copain ayant la flem de s'inscrire sur Macgé, il m'a chargé de vous poser ceci ^^:

_Bonsoir,

j'aurais voulu savoir comment changer les îcones des applications présentes dans le Launchpad.
En effet j'ai changé l'icône iTunes du dock, mais l'image ne change pas automatiquement dans le Launchpad.
Ce n'est pas vraiment dérangeant mais j'aurais bien aimé savoir si il y a une petite astuce !!

Merci par avance _


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2011)

Hello.

À tout hasard, as-tu essayé de re-démarrer ?


----------



## Candyce (17 Août 2011)

Oui deux fois


----------



## Letabilis (18 Août 2011)

LaunchpadCleaner 

En plus de pouvoir cacher des applis, LaunchpadCleaner fait en sorte que les icônes modifiées apparaissent dans le launchpad (plutôt que les icônes d'origine).

-----------

Mais bien que *LaunchpadCleaner* soit bien bien plus stable que *Launchpad-Control*, si quelqu'un connait une alternative, je suis preneur. Les applis en la matière fleurissant de partout, je suis curieux d'en connaitre d'autre ^^


----------



## quikmac (18 Août 2011)

Bonjour, si tu veux modifier l'icone dans launchpad, il faut que tu modifies l'icone de ton application dans le dossier Applications.

Je l'ai fais pour mon icone mail, et ca a marché sans problème.


----------



## Candyce (19 Août 2011)

Launchpadcleaner a parfaitement rempli son rôle ! Un grand merci !
Par contre, on se demandait tous les deux comment mettre, par exemple, la musique jouée sur le bureau (ça ressemble à des widgets sur les screens du topic "nos destokp"; mais je ne suis pas sure que ça en soit) ou la météo sans qu'une application tierce doive forcément rester ouverte pour les faire tourner. J'ai vu Amnesty widget mais il est payant et ne semble pas compatible avec Lion apparemment =S


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Bowtie et Geektool.


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bowtie et Geektool.


Ça y est ? Ils sont pleinement compatible avec Lion ? J'ai pas vu de changement sur la page du MacAppStore (pas d'update en attente pour Bowtie) ou sur le site du développeur...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Je pense que pour Geektool c'est ok, j'ai lu il y'a quelques semaines qu'avec Bowtie il y'avait des soucis mais comme je n'utilise ni l'un ni l'autre je ne peux rien affirmer.


----------



## Candyce (20 Août 2011)

J'ai vérifié : bowtie est bien compatible (un grand merci, ca change radicalement mon bureau); par contre, est ce qu'il affecte beaucoup la batterie ?

Pour geektool et nocturne également, il reste encore pas mal de pb apparemment, je vais donc attendre un peu


----------



## wath68 (20 Août 2011)

J'ai la version 3.0.1 de GeekTool, elle marche impec'

Attention : stoppez et supprimez GeekTool dans Préférences Système avant d'installer la nouvelle version.
Cette nouvelle version est une application à part entière et ne se trouvera donc plus dans Préférences Système mais dans le dossier Applications.


> GeekTool 3.0.1 submitted to the Mac App Store, it is available here : http://t.co/B63C8QT (stop and remove current Preference Pane before)


----------



## Gunners66 (20 Août 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> LaunchpadCleaner
> 
> En plus de pouvoir cacher des applis, LaunchpadCleaner fait en sorte que les icônes modifiées apparaissent dans le launchpad (plutôt que les icônes d'origine).
> 
> -----------



Merci pour l'info


----------



## Candyce (20 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'ai la version 3.0.1 de GeekTool, ele marche impec'
> 
> Attention : stoppez et supprimez GeekTool dans Préférences Système avant d'installer la nouvelle version.
> Cette nouvelle version est une application à part entière et ne se trouvera donc plus dans Préférences Système mais dans le dossier Applications.



Merci beaucoup !!  Je vais essayer alors !


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> J'ai vérifié : bowtie est bien compatible (un grand merci, ca change radicalement mon bureau); par contre, est ce qu'il affecte beaucoup la batterie ?
> 
> Pour geektool et nocturne également, il reste encore pas mal de pb apparemment, je vais donc attendre un peu


Essaye, sinon PowerUsage pourra t'indiquer plus précisément...
Faut que tu fasses toi-même les tests.


----------



## Candyce (20 Août 2011)

Merci, dés que j'essaierai je vous tiens au jus 

Je me suis essayée à geektool; c'est génial, j'adore ^^
Par contre, je ne sais pas comment modifier l'un des thèmes de bowtie afin de l'harmoniser avec ce que j'ai fait grâce à geektool. j'aurais aimé modifier la police. J'ai vu que c'était le fichier html qu'il fallait éditer mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire (avec quoi l'ouvrir ? sachant qu'avec safari et textedit ça ne fonctionne pas =S)?

Edit : C'est bon xD Après moultes manip j'ai enfin réussi à obtenir le fichier tel quel (dans les préférences de textedit; j'ai bidouillé pendant un bon quart d'heure et j'ai finalement réussi xD)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Et tu peux télécharger d'autres thèmes sur DeviantArt entre autre .


----------

